# Caster philosophy



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Just wanted to get different opinions on this…

When it comes to casters for tools, mobile bases, stands, etc., do you use 2 locking and 2 non-locking casters, or do you just use 4 of the locking variety?

I've always used 4 of the locking variety as the cost savings has never been enough to make me get both locking and non-locking and I figure 4 is more secure (probably not so but hey), but I know a lot of folks do 2 and 2.

What do you do and why?

While we're at it, I'll throw out there that I've had really good luck with the Steelex casters available on Amazon. About $6 a pop with top brake…not the highest-end of casters but an excellent value and perfect for my cracked and uneven concrete floor. I'm always pleased when I can get away for under $25 for a set of 4.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I generally use all four locking if I have any locking. Like I put none on a scrap bin, but depends on function.

If I can afford them I use double locking, wheels and swivel. Depends on value of project.

I'll use two double locking swivel and two locking rigid for the most stability.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mostly, I use double locking swivels at all four points. Some tools are on just two rigids and the other two legs have none. that way I can lift the one side/back/front and move it around and, when set, it's solid.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I generally use 2 fixed casters, and 2 locking swivel castors. I feel it gives me a more solid base.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

On my table saw cabinet I have 4 locking casters. I can't tell you how many times I've gone to move the saw only to find out that I only had locked 2 of them when unlocking them. My bench top planer stand only has 2 locking casters. So I have come to the conclusion in my shop that 2 are all that's necessary unless a particular tool proves otherwise and calls for 4. I do make sure that they all swivel though for ease of mobility.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

I use 4 locking swivel casters on my table saw, band saw, and drill press. I rarely lock the band saw. Only when ripping something big. It is very stable and doesn't move when I push something. My drill press is new but i don't expect it to move and I may never lock all 4 casters. My table saw moves the most but with all 4 wheels locked it works. I get my casters from either HD or Lowe's. The thing I have found is that they seem to have 3 of whatever 4 you are looking for.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have two of the three tool stands in my shop setup with 2 locking swivels and 2 fixed.

The third stand is just a shade under 6' in length … it has locking swivels on one end, 2 fixed on the other end, and 2 regular swivels in the middle.

Never had a stability problem with any of them.

I use the 5" Red Polyurethane casters from Grizzly.

-Gerry


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have two locking, two fixed on all of the tools I have with wheels. Scroll saw, belt sander, jointer, lunchbox planer. The fixed hold just fine, and the two swivel with brakes are good for holding. Just have to put them on the base so that the wood infeed is against the fixed so they don't move. And I use HF wheels, or NT wheels, cheapest I can find. Never had a failure yet, unless you count the wood breakage of the base on the jointer, but not the wheels fault.
One thing I will not put wheels on is a grinder stand. Just too dangerous…


----------

